# Backup Home Server Stromsparend gesucht



## jojojan (8. August 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich plane derzeit mir einen kleinen Backup-Server für zuhause einzurichten.
Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Geschichte soll sein, meine Daten vom PC mit denen vom Backup Server zu synchronisieren. Da der Server den ganzen Tag läuft, sollte der Stromverbrauch dementsprechend gering sein.

Folgende Kompenten würde ich gerne verbauen:
1 Festplatte für das OS (Ubuntu oder eine Suse minimal)
1 Festplatte für die Daten (Truecrypte verschlüsselt)
1 Festplatte für das Backup der Daten. (Truecrypte verschlüsselt)
Und OpenVPN soll drauf laufen damit ich auch von außen drauf komme.

Ich habe hier noch ein altes micro ATX Mainboard mit einem Atom rumfliegen, dass verbraucht aber alleine im IDLE schon seine 40 Watt und bei Last geht es auch schon auf die 100 -120 zu.

Kennt vielleicht jemand ein Mainboard welchen weitaus weniger Strom verbraucht?

Für jeden Tipp bin ich dankbar


----------



## chmee (17. August 2012)

Truecrypt braucht eine gewisse Prozessorpower, deswegen bist Du schon auf Intel Atom bzw. AMD Bobcat C50/60 bzw Zacate E350/450 angewiesen.. Mit Prozessor und 2 Festplatten bist Du bei geschätzten 40W Last + MB-Peripherie. 

Wie sieht es mit so etwas aus?
http://www.mystrobl.de/Plone/basteleien/infrastruktur/miniserver-auf-basis-amd-e350

Asus E35M1-M Pro Mainboard inkl CPU und GPU

Dazu noch ein effizientes Netzteil.. Was bei dem "Kleinstverbrauch" (bezogen auf den eigentlichen PC-Bereich) schon ne Aufgabe ist. zB http://www.techcase.de/product_info...-c-93_147&xploidID=mgtjl2bl8pvsfo7h4jurb22cq6

mfg chmee


----------

